
So a product manager asks you to fix a bug… - BinaryIdiot
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/youre-asked-to-make-a-fix-e156b802ad92#.utl728blb
======
foobar000001
Pro tip: you are responsible for libraries you use in your code.

Unless another engineer literally committed against your codebase and broke
something:

It's always your fault.

This reads like your typical javascript dev -- knows nothing and takes no
responsibility

------
mikro2nd
Such a shit-hot engineer, and you're still using a _password_ to access
GitHub?

/s - _because the internets seem to lack any sense of humour_

